# 70-685



## lemoncowboy (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I passed my mcts last week for configuring windows 7 (70-680) and have just started reading 70-685 (Windows 7 enterprise desktop support technician) for the mcitp qualification.

I was just wondering if anyone had completed this qualification or at least read the self paced training material on it? The other books i have read for past exams have X amount of chapters, but this has X chapters and then 6 'appendixes'.. do i treat these as normal chapters or will they not be tested in the exam itself?

Sorry for the messy post, I'm just confused as to why they arnt just more chapters!


----------



## Peterdeol (May 6, 2010)

I cleared both those exams short time ago..
what are you using for your self paced training? microsoft material or something else?
the 70-680 exam is more concentrated on the windows 7 features where as the 70-685 goes alot further into the networking of 7.
You should be okay for the exam not that hard...


----------



## lemoncowboy (Nov 5, 2009)

It is the microsoft training material. I'm planning on taking the exam a week on Friday as that should be enough time to get through all the exercises and get to grips with the material.
I can see you have probably the most certifications i have seen taken by one person, after i have completed this qualification, would you personally recommend I take the path of the enterprise admin and complete all 5 exams (4 now as i have completed 680) or do you think the 686 would be worth taking?


----------



## Peterdeol (May 6, 2010)

It depends on the path you want to take.
what your career goals are and what interests you.


----------



## lemoncowboy (Nov 5, 2009)

Completed the 70-685 exam this morning so Im now an MCITP Enterprise Desktop Technician. Good times!
Next, the 70-640. Should be fun.


----------



## CTMagee (Jul 14, 2010)

So can you give the specifics of the exam? Not looking for answers but more along the lines of number of questions, lots to do with BitLocker, etc. Is that possible?


----------

